# compound bucket dolly



## BornToRock (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys need some help..Ive been hanging and taping for fifteen years, I still use hand tools, i just enjoy it alot more its soon becoming a lost art. For so many years ive been stacking buckets while on my stilts, with many accidents with tipped over buckets. At the bottom i have a trashcan dolly with casters and a bucket top attached to the top of it, to allow the bottom bucket a sturdy place to rest. Awhile back i found a cart online that was made from aluminum tubing and it looked like a tripod with rolling casters. On top was a space for the bucket to sit and a tray to hold all your knives & trowels.Iit was kind of pricy at the time and im now just looking to purchase it and cant find it at all. If any of you can help with locating it for i would greatly appreciate it. If anyone does find it please attach a link or phone #. Thank alot


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

why not just buy a mini scaffold they are only about $80.00 at lowes or menards.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just get two 18" squares of subfloor and screw them together bolt on some casters from harbor freight and screw an empty pail on top.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Here are the only two items that I could find that you might be interested in:

http://www.all-wall.com/s.nl/sc.11/.f?search=bucket+dolly


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

this may serve you well.. this is my life saver, i cart everything around room to room to eliminate walking back and forth. holds everything for every process.. stands about 4 foot tall, pretty light..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with CD, you will get more bang for the buck with a mini scaffold. Get a hawk with a hole on the bottom of handle, you can rest it on top of scaffold. your trowels hook on to the rails. Then you can have more than one bucket mixed, and it's adjustable in height too:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I use the mini,,, but I saw how Arey in his vid. just kicked his dolly out the way when doing his floor work. Can't do that with a mini scaffold . Not in a tight spot. Never used a bucket dolly ,,, But I will next week. The mini is great for stilt work.. Everything is right there . radio/cigarettes/redbulls,,,,
oh ,,and the drywall stuff.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

arey85 said:


> just get two 18" squares of subfloor and screw them together bolt on some casters from harbor freight and screw an empty pail on top.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Arey85 said:


> View attachment 1189


I have one of those I use for pump and mud when boxing. I also use it when stomping ceilings keeps the mess off the floor from roller.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

You can also search the inventors data here (is from 2008)
http://www.google.com/patents/US200...LG6AHM84H4Cg#v=onepage&q=drywall cart&f=false


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

just hire a helper to fill your hawk and get you coffee and buff your tools lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> why not just buy a mini scaffold they are only about $80.00 at lowes or menards.


DWT Best Answer 100%


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like it 2


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> NuWay Tools All-Wall-H.264 LAN copy.mov - YouTube


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exnwe1PFFPE&feature=related:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exnwe1PFFPE&feature=related:thumbsup:


Great for high tech pumpers (expensive though) not for quickfillers 
thanks for data
nice to here about you man
great tool:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Here ya go G... I like it!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Here ya go G... I like it!:thumbup:


LOL:thumbup:
Never even thought about that when I posted the pic.

As you can see in the back ground, 2bjr was using the mini to install 1/2 bead. So I had to improvise , so I stole the GC's wheel barrel .

It's our 1st commercial job in a long time, (sorta miss commercial work, except for the hard hat chit). But whats 2bjr start nagging at me about at lunch time...... "you need to buy another mini baker:furious:"

Their a god send on commercial jobs......:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> LOL:thumbup:
> Never even thought about that when I posted the pic.
> 
> As you can see in the back ground, 2bjr was using the mini to install 1/2 bead. So I had to improvise , so I stole the GC's wheel barrel .
> ...


Ha Ha!! 
Moore, it seems you are not the only cheap tool lover with your wool roller and the multi-porpouse-tool.
It seems you both may pottencially have had an Argentinian great great grandfather or something:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Here ya go G... I like it!:thumbup:


Look what 2bjr found on the job site Moore.:thumbup:

There was some old filing cabinets in the corner, half buried under loose insulation, and when he moved the insulation..... I started laughing as he brought it towards me, as I thought about this thread. Will half to talk to the GC on Monday, see if their tossing it or not, if so,,, it will be mine:thumbup:

It's heavy, but the wheels work great, just need a bit better support system for the top shelf, maybe mount a milk crate near the front, so you can also stand on it.

Not too good for shacks, so it might collect dust in my garage. But the DWC I work for is doing more and more commercial work, that's where it will be handy.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: Price is right ! 

If you get it for free of course.​


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Damnit!! i knew someone would invent that before i could haha, havent seen anyone using one around here, guess we get too many boogers on the ground for those little wheels haha


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

They have a bunch of carts in the parking lot at Home Depot that would do the trick and they are very close to the back of a pickup truck.. just sayin.. 

I have thought of it. :whistling2:


----------



## stevedgs (Oct 28, 2012)

we use a mini with a giant plastic horse feeder about 17.00 and we dump a few boxes of mud ...at first the men were begging for buckets back now they love the mud in a box if i can get to work in the am will take some pictures


----------

